
Ask HN: Content creators, would you buy an extra 16GB RAM for a 50% flow boost? - photawe
What I mean is this: assume your video editor could do wonders (lots of speed optimizations) with those extra 16 GB of RAM.<p>Would you then buy the extra RAM?<p>Personally, I would do it in a heart beat. But I&#x27;m curious what you guys think.
======
taksintikk
In other words.. would anyone spend ~ $100 for a 50% flow boost.

The answer is yes 100/100 times

~~~
photawe
I wish that was so :D Seems that quite a few people think software shouldn't
use too much memory.

I asked something similar on reddit, and people think 16GB is enough (which I
quite disagree :D)

